# Ευκαιρίες σταδιοδρομίας



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Ζητάνε μεταφραστές Αγγλικών και Τουρκικών. Όλη η προκήρυξη εδώ.
Κι αν πιάσετε δουλειά στον εν λόγω εργοδότη, ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα μας το πείτε. (Δεν πειράζει, κάνε το καλό και ρίξ' το στο γιαλό.)


----------

